# Jotul Propane stove Black Glass



## MicMin (Nov 1, 2011)

We are trying to figure out why the glass on our stove is covered with soot. What can be the causes? We have had the stove 3 yrs, last yr the problem started, we were told to run our fan over the air intake . Seemed to work. But now the problem has started again. 

Last night we  took apart the stove and vacumed to make sure all was clean, washed the glass. This morning it has soot on it again.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 1, 2011)

I would start with the air shutter. It sound like it's either closed or blocked.
Your owner's manual will tell you where it's at.
Your stove is a newer model & there's a wing nut on a threaded stud under the unit.
It may be loose, allowing the air shutter to close. Open it up all the way by pulling it towards the 
front of the unit & tightening the wing nut. See what the
flames look like after 20 minutes of burning. If they are completely blue, close the 
the air shutter slightly & see what the flames look like. They should be blue near 
the burner & yellow at the top. If they are yellow at the bottom & dark orange at
the top the air shutter is not opened far enough.
HTH


----------



## MicMin (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response. When my husband comes home I will definately show him this.

Edit:  I decided the steps you gave were to simple to have to wait for my husband.  :D   I now have blue at the base
Thank you for being a Patriot Guard Rider.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 1, 2011)

Conknet said:
			
		

> Thank you for your quick response. When my husband comes home I will definately show him this.
> 
> Edit:  I decided the steps you gave were to simple to have to wait for my husband.  :D   I now have blue at the base
> Thank you for being a Patriot Guard Rider.



Glad to be of assistance. 
Being a Patriot Guard Rider is my honor...


----------

